# Question-220 Elite and Crimson Trace Grips



## BigMack (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone put the Crimson Trace grips on their 220 Elite? Saw some for sale online and one of the comments was that they fit but had a small gap at the back of the grips by the frame. Wondering if the beavertail changed the dimensions slightly. I'll call Sig and Crimson Trace after the New Year but was wondering if anyone had any "real world" experience. Thanks!


----------

